# College student kills home-invader



## KenpoTex (May 6, 2009)

Good job by this dude...



> A group of college students said they are lucky to be alive and theyre thanking the quick-thinking of one of their own. Police said a fellow student shot and killed one of two masked me who burst into an apartment.
> 
> They just came in and separated the men from the women and said, Give me your wallets and cell phones, said George Williams of the College Park Police Department.Bailey said the gunmen started counting bullets. The other guy asked how many (bullets) he had. He said he had enough, said Bailey.


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/19365762/detail.html


----------



## ShelleyK (May 6, 2009)

WTF is this world coming to??


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 6, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> WTF is this world coming to??


 It apparently has improved by a balance of one after this incident.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 6, 2009)

Kudos to that quick thinking student!


----------



## Flea (May 6, 2009)

Chilling, chilling stuff.  I can't help but wonder about the ways that might have gone wrong - they could have seen him reach for his bag, etc.  Granted, I don't think things could have been much _worse_ as things stood.  I'm glad it turned out well.  Best wishes for the student who was shot.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 6, 2009)

Flea said:


> Chilling, chilling stuff.  I can't help but wonder about the ways that might have gone wrong - they could have seen him reach for his bag, etc.  Granted, I don't think things could have been much _worse_ as things stood.  I'm glad it turned out well.  Best wishes for the student who was shot.



If it had not been for his actions, the headline probably would have read "11 college students murdered."

This is a perfect example of a situation where the risk of what _may_ happen if you fight back is outweighed by the near certainty of what will happen if you don't.

It's just too bad he didn't bag them both...

On a side note, this is a great illustration of why college students should be allowed to CCW if they choose.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2009)

What's Georgia's laws on this?  I believe in Texas it's justifiable, and in NY the college kids would most likely be cited for failure to fluff the robbers pillows.


----------



## Flea (May 6, 2009)

> It's just too bad he didn't bag them both...



Don't get me wrong, I completely agree here.  Overall I tend to err on the anti-gun side (I'm not shaking my finger here, so don't flame me!)  But this is as clear-cut as it gets.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 6, 2009)

I wonder how many 'anti-gun' college students and their parents will be rethinking their decisions based on this issue.  It certainly sounds like the armed student made a well-reasoned and intelligent decision.


----------



## Scott T (May 6, 2009)

Good for the student, the home invader got what he deserved. As for the woman shot in the crossfire (which the anti-gun crowd could, and probably will, use for fodder) best wishes for her recovery


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 6, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> What's Georgia's laws on this? I believe in Texas it's justifiable, and in NY the college kids would most likely be cited for failure to fluff the robbers pillows.


 
As I've posted before, in GA you are within your right to use force, even deadly force, if it is percieved as being used against you or a loved one, when in a place you have a right to be. That means in your home, or even in a public place; you have no "duty to flee." 

This guy has nothing to worry about from the state; however, civil law is a bit different.


----------



## Scott T (May 6, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> As I've posted before, in GA you are within your right to use force, even deadly force, if it is percieved as being used against you or a loved one, when in a place you have a right to be. That means in your home, or even in a public place; you have no "duty to flee."
> 
> This guy has nothing to worry about from the state; however, *civil law is a bit different.*


That's one thing I can't fathom about the US' judicial system. How in the name of hell can the shooter, who would have been a victim, be charged -- or sued, whatever -- with/for doing something wrong when, if he didn't act, it could have cost him his life and the lives of several others?

Under what line of reasoning does that work?


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 6, 2009)

Scott T said:


> That's one thing I can't fathom about the US' judicial system. How in the name of hell can the shooter, who would have been a victim, be charged -- or sued, whatever -- with/for doing something wrong when, if he didn't act, it could have cost him his life and the lives of several others?
> 
> Under what line of reasoning does that work?


 
You got me...but it's not considered double jeopardy. 

I doubt he would lose a wrongful death suit in this case, but can you imagine the headache it would cause?


----------



## Scott T (May 6, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> You got me...but it's not considered double jeopardy.
> 
> I doubt he would lose a wrongful death suit in this case, but can you imagine the headache it would cause?


Hell, if he gets sued for this, all someone would have to do is set up a website asking for funds to cover legal costs. Considering the stupidity behind such a (hypothetical) civil suit, I don't think it would be a financial burden for him.

The NRA would probably be a major supporter...

Other headaches on the other hand...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 6, 2009)

A hearty congratulations to the student and a glass raised to another failed mission.


----------



## shihansmurf (May 6, 2009)

Chalk on up for the good guys.

Glad this turned out well. Just think how many more students wouldn't have died on colleges in the last few years if more students had the means to protect themselves in like manner.

Mark


----------



## Scott T (May 6, 2009)

shihansmurf said:


> Chalk on up for the good guys.
> 
> Glad this turned out well. Just think how many more students wouldn't have died on colleges in the last few years if more students had the means to protect themselves in like manner.
> 
> Mark


Provided they're trained, I agree. If you're talking about those who buy guns because they're cool, not so much.


----------



## seasoned (May 6, 2009)

Rape, or murder is something that should never be tolerated by anybody, pacifist or other wise. It seems all we hear about in the news, is the aftermath of crazies gone wild. I don't condone violence, but self defense, when justifide, in my book, is music to my ears.


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2009)

Did anyone watch the video clip on the web page?  

The armed perps told Bailey that they had been watching him for awhile.  The perp that was killed lived one building away from Bailey.

They are all very lucky to be alive.


----------



## tellner (May 6, 2009)

I hope the process doesn't cost the defenders too much money or grief and that they have help as appropriate for dealing with the possible emotional effects.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

I know that in the eyes of some here I am considered to be monstrously Left Wing (largely because of my views on economics) but I have posted before that some of the attitudes I hold would shock them. 

I have often said in discourses about law and order (in the 3D world) than I should never be allowed to be in a position where I have the power of life or death over perpetrators (or would-be perpetrators) of certain crimes because there is only one choice as I see it ... and it isn't 'life'. The only limiting factor I hold is the need for certitude in proof.

Those who utilise (or intend to utilise) force in the execution of their crime (whether 'successful' or not) forfeit any right to continue to draw upon the resources of the society of which they were part - that includes breathing in the communally owned oxygen supply.

So the news that at least one wastefully flawed renter of DNA is removed is not a sadness to hear. There is noone better qualified to judge the guilt of someone than the person who is their intended victim.


----------



## Flea (May 6, 2009)

Carol, I just watched the clip myself and caught something else ... a witness said the escaping perp was saying "somebody call the police!"

Either he was trying to divert attention from himself, or he was just _that_ cowardly.  I'd vote for option two.


----------



## grydth (May 6, 2009)

The more home invaders who leave via ambulance, the better for all of us. This is the type of incident the gun control mob never mentions.... what would have been the gruesome fate of these students in a Pelosi Paradise?


----------



## chinto (May 7, 2009)

Now that is what I would CALL GUN CONTROL!! HE HIT HIS TARGET!!

sounds like the student did his duty to himself and others! He should RECEIVE a METAL for marksmanship and good judgment! 

I wish more such situations were reacted to that way. to bad the other assailants survived the encounter!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I wonder how many 'anti-gun' college students and their parents will be rethinking their decisions based on this issue.  It certainly sounds like the armed student made a well-reasoned and intelligent decision.



A few.....the hardcore idealists, however, live their lives based on the asinine belief that only GOOD can come of good intentions, never bad......and vice versa.........the idea of bad intentions for good reason is completely alien to them.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 7, 2009)

Scott T said:


> That's one thing I can't fathom about the US' judicial system. How in the name of hell can the shooter, who would have been a victim, be charged -- or sued, whatever -- with/for doing something wrong when, if he didn't act, it could have cost him his life and the lives of several others?
> 
> Under what line of reasoning does that work?


 It's not really the US judicial system........it changes from state to state.  Many states are quite rational on the matter.......others, New York, Illinois, California......not so much.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 7, 2009)

Flea said:


> Carol, I just watched the clip myself and caught something else ... a witness said the escaping perp was saying "somebody call the police!"
> 
> Either he was trying to divert attention from himself, or he was just _that_ cowardly.  I'd vote for option two.


 You'd be surprised how many cop hating hardcore thug criminals LOVE seeing us coming when the tables have gotten turned on them and their at someone else's mercy!


----------



## Flea (May 7, 2009)

One one level that makes sense because it would give the perp a chance to at least _try_ to turn the tables with a "Boo hoo, these big meanies shot me ..." At which point (the perp hopes) the cops would give the victims a good scolding and let the perp go.  Or arrest the victims.  After all, if the perp has nothing to lose at that point it's worth a try, right?


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (May 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I wonder how many 'anti-gun' college students and their parents will be rethinking their decisions based on this issue.  It certainly sounds like the armed student made a *well-reasoned and intelligent decision.*



That's the clincher though; "well reasoned and intelligent decision". Not every college kid given a gun is going to be able to effectively use it. Nor would they necessarily use it for the right reasons as this one did. Arming without education is poor way to go about things and unfortunately I can see many who arm themselves as a knee jerk reaction, not taking the time to also educate themselves in proper gun handling.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 7, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> That's the clincher though; "well reasoned and intelligent decision". Not every college kid given a gun is going to be able to effectively use it. Nor would they necessarily use it for the right reasons as this one did. Arming without education is poor way to go about things and unfortunately I can see many who arm themselves as a knee jerk reaction, not taking the time to also educate themselves in proper gun handling.


 

That's the main thing, and also the reason I became a firearms instructor myself.

For all that I will shout "The law abiding must never be denied the right to bear arms" until Death shall take the breath from my lungs.......


.........I will always qualify it with this one thing:

Never arm an untrained person.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> That's the main thing, and also the reason I became a firearms instructor myself.
> 
> For all that I will shout "The law abiding must never be denied the right to bear arms" until Death shall take the breath from my lungs.......
> 
> ...



In the excellent movie "Nobody's Fool," the judge admonishes the Chief of Police on his Officer who discharged his firearm imprudently in public.

_"You know my position on arming morons!  You arm one, you have to arm them all!  Otherwise, it's not sport!"_

Great movie.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2009)

How old are your college students? Ours are 16-18 so I'm guessing your's are what we'd call university students therefore older?
Thats a very scary situation to be caught in so well done someone who could think straight in there..


----------



## Scott T (May 8, 2009)

School for 16-18 year-olds is generally called High School on this side of the pond. College/University is generally taken place after that period.

Unless you're Doogie Howser.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2009)

Scott T said:


> School for 16-18 year-olds is generally called High School on this side of the pond. College/University is generally taken place after that period.
> 
> Unless you're Doogie Howser.


 
Thanks. It didn't mention the age of the students. If the students are over the age at which they can join the forces I think they should be old enough to carry weapons then.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 12, 2009)

They are.


----------

